# Diamond Bar Spring 2013 Official Competition



## samchoochiu (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I intended to make this thread sooner but I simply forgot 
I will be hosting my second official competition (delegated by Michael Young) with my friend Tim Wong and we have a very ambitious event list this time:
2x2
3x3 (3 rounds)
4x4
6x6
OH (2 rounds)
Square-1
BLD 
FMC (2 Attempts)
MBLD (2 Attempts)

Any other questions or concerns your could possibly have is in the cubingusa site
http://ca.cubingusa.com/DiamondBarSpring2013/index.php

I hope to see you guys there of you there


----------



## BaMiao (Apr 15, 2013)

Yo. I'll be there! It'll be my first comp, so I'm looking forward to it.

I'll compete in 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, and 6x6. Hoping to beat 25 average for 3x3. The rest- we'll just see. I won't even hit the cutoff on 4x4 or 6x6, but willing to give it a go all the same.

Anyway, see everyone there.


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 15, 2013)

I'll be returning to California for a comp...finally. Sorry to everyone who thought they had a chance at winning 2x2


----------



## samchoochiu (Apr 15, 2013)

BaMiao said:


> Yo. I'll be there! It'll be my first comp, so I'm looking forward to it.
> 
> I'll compete in 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, and 6x6. Hoping to beat 25 average for 3x3. The rest- we'll just see. I won't even hit the cutoff on 4x4 or 6x6, but willing to give it a go all the same.
> 
> Anyway, see everyone there.





AustinReed said:


> I'll be returning to California for a comp...finally. Sorry to everyone who thought they had a chance at winning 2x2



Looking forward to having you guys there


----------



## samchoochiu (Apr 18, 2013)

Registration will be ending in 3 days. Please preregister if you would like to compete in FMC or MBLD


----------



## samchoochiu (Apr 20, 2013)

Registration is ending in about 24 hours


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 20, 2013)

I read the thread title and thought omg a competition at a bar, i'm in.


----------



## BaMiao (Apr 20, 2013)

jokerman5656 said:


> I read the thread title and thought omg a competition at a bar, i'm in.



This needs to happen. Anyone know any cubing drinking games?


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 20, 2013)

BaMiao said:


> This needs to happen



Kearny 2008.


----------



## Mikel (Apr 20, 2013)

BaMiao said:


> This needs to happen. Anyone know any cubing drinking games?



Take a shot for every second it takes you to solve a petaminx. Oh wait...


----------

